# Baked Lemon Herbed Chicken



## SizzlininIN (Jul 23, 2006)

I was in the mood for some baked chicken today so I ventured out to my herb garden and grabbed some rosemary and thyme and put together this.




*Sizzlins.....BAKED LEMON HERBED CHICKEN​*



Ingredients:
3 Chicken Leg Quarters, cleaned really good and patted dry with paper towels
2 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
2 Large Whole Cloves of Garlic, peeled but left whole
Kosher Salt
Freshly Cracked Black Pepper
1 Tbsp. Fresh Rosemary, chopped
1/2 tsp. Fresh Thyme, chopped
Fresh Lemon Juice......about 1/2 tsp.
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 
Line a cookie sheet with aluminum foil then on top of the foil put a cookie/cake cooling rack. This keeps the meat off the bottom of the pan and the chicken drippings settle at the bottom. 
On low-medium heat add the EVOO to a saucepan then add the whole cloves of garlic. Heat for 2-3 minutes, careful to move the garlic around so that it doesn't burn. Remove garlic cloves. Brush chicken with infused garlic oil. Salt and pepper liberally. Sprinkle on a small amount of rosemary and thyme. Put chicken on cooling rake/cookie sheet. I then dip my fingertips into the lemon juice and flick it onto the chicken. Bake at 350 degrees for 1 1/2 hours. 
NOTE: I like to serve this with Rosemary Red Potatoes. I make sure that when I'm doing my EVOO and Garlic Infusion I do enough for both and then seperate them in the end so that I don't contaminate the oil I need for the potatoes with the chicken juices. Same goes for the rosemary. This way your only doing these steps once.



*Sizzlins......ROSEMARY RED POTOTOES​*


10 small Red Potatoes, cleaned
1 tsp Fresh Rosemary, chopped
1 Tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 Clove of Garlic, peeled and kept whole
1/4 tsp Kosher Salt
1/8 tsp Freshly Cracked Black Pepper
Preheat oven to 350 degrees: 
On low-medium heat add the EVOO to a saucepan then add the whole cloves of garlic. Heat for 2-3 minutes, careful to move the garlic around so that it doesn't burn. Remove garlic cloves. 
In a mixing bowl toss the potatoes with the ingredients and transfer to a baking sheet. Bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes or until fork tender. I usually start checking them at 30 minutes and then adjust cooking time. 
TIP: If some of the potatoes are larger than the others then cut in half. You want them to be pretty close in size to cook evenly. 
I also like to dip these in sour cream (with fresh chopped chives) when eating them.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 23, 2006)

Yummy!!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for this recipe!!  I can already picture the aromas coming from the oven on a brisk autumn evening.

I do something similar flavor-wise when I roast a whole chicken on the indoor  rotisserie.  I stuff the bird with a halved lemon, several whole garlic cloves, & handfuls of fresh thyme &/or rosemary.  After about an hour or so  (depending on the size of the chicken), it's crisp-skinned & meltingly juicy inside, with all those great Mediterranean flavors permeating every bite.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 24, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Thanks for this recipe!! I can already picture the aromas coming from the oven on a brisk autumn evening.
> 
> I do something similar flavor-wise when I roast a whole chicken on the indoor rotisserie. I stuff the bird with a halved lemon, several whole garlic cloves, & handfuls of fresh thyme &/or rosemary. After about an hour or so (depending on the size of the chicken), it's crisp-skinned & meltingly juicy inside, with all those great Mediterranean flavors permeating every bite.


 
Your welcome pds and breezy.

Breezy......I do the same thing but do it in my oven.  I have on of those contraptions that you shove into the chicken cavity and it keeps the chicken upright.  I line a baking pan with Alum foil for easy clean up.  Using that contraption gets all the sides nice and crispy.


----------



## Foodfiend (Jul 24, 2006)

This looks delish!  I'll have to try it sometime (when I've got the moolah for the ingredients! ).


----------



## pdswife (Jul 24, 2006)

Sizz, I just took some chicken out of the fridge and will be making this tonight.

I think Paulie will really enjoy it.   Thanks.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope you guys enjoy it pds!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 24, 2006)

I"m sure we will... but I have a question...   It's called LEMON herbed chicken... where is the lemon in the recipe?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL LOL - I never even noticed that.  Guess it's because I nearly always add fresh lemon to my chicken dishes.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 24, 2006)

I know me too.    lol. 

Well... I'll... add lots of lemon juice to the brine that the chicken
is soaking in.   Unless I hear from Sizz soon.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 24, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I know me too. lol.
> 
> Well... I'll... add lots of lemon juice to the brine that the chicken
> is soaking in. Unless I hear from Sizz soon.


 

LOL.............I didn't even notice either ..... now I need to go adjust a few post.....LOL.

What I did was squeezed some fresh lemon juice and dipped the tips of my fingers in it and flicked it onto the chicken.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 24, 2006)

cool!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 24, 2006)

*Recipe correction......I forgot to list the lemon juice.*

LOL.....pdswife noticed no lemon was mentioned in the recipe....I spaced it out.  Anyway, the recipe is corrected now.

Thanks for noticing it pds and letting me know


----------



## pdswife (Jul 24, 2006)

lol...glad I could be of help.


----------

